# How To Stop The Tt Shaking?



## rdvholtwood

I know this topic has probably come up before, I thought I would post again.....

Our TT shakes constantly. I have balance chocks and I have tried to tighten up on them and also snug up on the stabilizers

Its driving the DW and me crazy!!!

Rick


----------



## Sayonara

The BAL chocks between the wheels helped us a lot! I have heard that using stands around the axles helps to get the weight off the tires and stabilizes the TT a little better.

Ours isn't perfect but its fine for us.


----------



## GarethsDad

You may want to try BALs lockarms to stiffen up the stablizers. James


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> I know this topic has probably come up before, I thought I would post again.....
> 
> Our TT shakes constantly. I have balance chocks and I have tried to tighten up on them and also snug up on the stabilizers
> 
> Its driving the DW and me crazy!!!
> 
> Rick










But............whats going on going that camper


----------



## Cj45

Hm...gotta ask...how badly is it shaking? A LOT, like enough to tip over glasses, or just enough to make you notice? I noticed that our 250RS shakes a lot more when we move around in it than the old 21RS did. The kids moving around in their bunks or us moving around in ours (Now, now Clarkley!) don't make it shake, but getting out of bed and walking down the hall or going in and out does make it move about some. Definately more than the 21 did. We thought it might be because the 250 is about 4 feet longer than the 21RS was. Maybe something is going on with this model? How about you guys with longer trailers--how much do you notice the shaking?


----------



## Justman

Go to Wally World and buy a set of the aluminum stabilizing jacks. They're in the RV section and cost around $34. Comes in a set of 4. Jack them snug up against the frame on the front and back of the tires. Helped me out quite a bit. There's still some movement, but not nearly as much!


----------



## Livin4weekenz

We had the same complaint, got a set of the Hensley ratcheting wheel chocks. Huge improvement (bought on Ebay a set for about $70)

Do still have the stab jacks on the trailer?


----------



## Lmbevard

Livin4weekenz said:


> We had the same complaint, got a set of the Hensley ratcheting wheel chocks. Huge improvement (bought on Ebay a set for about $70)
> 
> Do still have the stab jacks on the trailer?


On the 5th wheeler I noticed a lot of shaking, so I make my own wheel chocks out of wooden blocks and readyrod. Put it in between the tires on one side with chock on the other and tighten everything down. Cuts down the shakes quit a bit. Have looked at other chokes but did notice the lack of room between the tires and the side of the trailer, so make sure you measure everything to make sure what you buy will fit.


----------



## MO7Bs

The BAL X type chocks really help to keep our trailer from rocking.

(they also keep it from moving in SAND!)

Paul


----------



## Sayonara

MO7Bs said:


> The BAL X type chocks really help to keep our trailer from rocking.
> 
> (they also keep it from moving in SAND!)
> 
> Paul


SAND??? Did you have some sort of "situation" with the RQS in sand? havent heard anything about that....


----------



## SmkSignals

we use the BAL ratcheting chocks in between our wheels. helps with the rocking motion.

also, when setting up the the trailer I -

1. level the trailer
2. lower all 4 stabilizers snug to the ground
3. lift the front of the trail 4 turns at the hitch jack crank.
4. lower the front stabilizers the rest of the way down to the ground
5. lower the front of the trailer 2 turns at the hitch jack crank.

The extra pressure on the jacks help a lot with keeping the trailer stable.


----------



## Compulynx

MO7Bs said:


> The BAL X type chocks really help to keep our trailer from rocking.
> 
> (they also keep it from moving in SAND!)
> 
> Paul


Be careful in SAND. It can cause you some minor problems....









C


----------



## puffer

Sounds like you need a kid,that is a sure way to stop any shaking that may happen in that trailer.


----------



## TexanThompsons

Cj45 said:


> Hm...gotta ask...how badly is it shaking? A LOT, like enough to tip over glasses, or just enough to make you notice? I noticed that our 250RS shakes a lot more when we move around in it than the old 21RS did. The kids moving around in their bunks or us moving around in ours (Now, now Clarkley!) don't make it shake, but getting out of bed and walking down the hall or going in and out does make it move about some. Definately more than the 21 did. We thought it might be because the 250 is about 4 feet longer than the 21RS was. Maybe something is going on with this model? How about you guys with longer trailers--how much do you notice the shaking?


I've RVed in everything from a 24' TT toa 39' 5er and now to our own OB. I will say that it is more noticeable in longer trailers. The BALx wheel chocks in conjunction with the BAL telescopic stabilizing jacks have worked wonders for our trailer. There is still some movement (inevitable in a trailer as long as ours), but comfortable enough where we're not moving in the bed as someone walks across the floor.

Also, I've been RVing long enough to have learned the "RV walk" if you will. My wife has yet to learn it and pounds her heels on the floor, basically walking normal. I have learned to walk on the balls of my feet when inside as though I was sneaking out of the house. Not like I ever did that growing up!


----------



## KosinTrouble

Sorry I am missing something or I am just too simple...

How does the BAL Wheel Chocks or any wheel chocks help with rocking? the only rocking i have is from side to side when I get in and out of the trailer. So I dont understand how wheel chocks help to prevent that.

thanks
Kos


----------



## Sayonara

KosinTrouble said:


> Sorry I am missing something or I am just too simple...
> 
> How does the BAL Wheel Chocks or any wheel chocks help with rocking? the only rocking i have is from side to side when I get in and out of the trailer. So I dont understand how wheel chocks help to prevent that.
> 
> thanks
> Kos


Look at your wheels the next time someone is moving around in the trailer....there is some motion in them. The BAL wheel chocks lock the wheels together. They are really helpful.


----------



## wade2006

Can you change the stabilizers that come standard on the OB to the stronger sturdier jacks? We had an incident and one of our stabilizers is not that sturdy any longer. I would like to change them to something more sturdy.


----------



## KosinTrouble

Was always told the scissor jacks are more stable and more stable than single arms that came with ours.

I think this weekend I am going to take some wood and make my own "Bal-x wheel chock". Just need to find some hardware first.

Kos


----------

